# I'm not saying....



## Herb G. (May 28, 2022)

It's aliens, but that's what it is. No, I ain't smoking anything either.
I've noticed something weird in the woods around here when it rains.
There are little white lights that light up in geometric shapes.
It's not fireflys, it's smaller, & the light is pure white, like LED lights.

I'll see 1 or 2 at first, then I see lots of them. They make squares, triangles, diamonds, & 5 point stars.
It's really strange because I only see them when it rains.
It's not reflected light, because they are too far back in really dark woods.

It's strange, whatever it is.

Any ideas?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 28, 2022)

Might help first if you knew what medications you are taking. Serious though you should get some pics.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Herb G. (May 29, 2022)

What would a pic of all black with a few light dots in it show?
Not much, that's what.
And that's assuming I had a camera good enough to capture zero light.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2022)

LSD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (May 29, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> LSD


I know you were referring to a song correct?  *L*ucy in the *S*ky with *D*iamonds by The Beatles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (May 29, 2022)

I was thinking Lake Shore Drive from Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah. Classic 1970’s garage band from Chicago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (May 30, 2022)

@Herb G. 

Any chance you're seeing Glow Worm Beetles?

https://www.marylandbiodiversity.com/view/9143


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 30, 2022)

Had to be said

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 1, 2022)

I just saw this posted in the Journal of the Entomological Research Society of America:



> Bioluminescence Use for Intra-Species Communication by Photurinae and Lampyrinae
> 
> Synopsis: During studies to determine whether bioluminescence flashes by Photurinae and Lampyrinae beetles are intentionally triggered or are purely random, a startling discovery was made by Dr. Ichabod “Itchy” Tallywhacker, Phd, and a team of graduate student researchers. Scientists found a colony of Photurinae beetles in eastern US have learned to coordinate flight formations and synchronize energization of bioluminescence to intentionally form and project geometric shapes on command. A second research team discovered similar behavior in a colony of Lampyrinae beetles farther south. Entomologists with the Entomology Society of America (ESA) have postulated the behavior is the initial attempts to communicate with humans and will quickly advance with the formation of language. Insider reports that entomologists are rushing to apply for Federal grants to develop nanowire/graphene based phototransistors for ultra-sensitive, low light detection and to develop multi-signal alpha-numeric displays. Initially this work must identify the applicable light wave frequencies used by the the insects. “This is huge”, said Dr. Tallywhacker in a brief interview, “After all the research time applied to study intra-species communication with apes, dolphins, and other vertebrates, it is highly likely that insects will quite probably be the first to effectively communicate with humans.”
> 
> Government agencies quickly reacted to emphatically state this behavioral change is a direct result of climate change. When asked to provide justification for that conclusion, representatives replied “It’s obvious, everyone knows it, no further justification is needed.”

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 1, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> I just saw this posted in the Journal of the Entomological Research Society of America:


Funny. Google never heard of him.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 1, 2022)

Herb G. said:


> Funny. Google never heard of him.


Not surprised. Dr Tallywhacker is kind of reclusive, but very well known and respected inside the bug world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 2, 2022)

I think he's the second cousin of Joe Fiddlesnort.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Not surprised. Dr Tallywhacker is kind of reclusive, but very well known and respected inside the bug world.


With a name like Tallywhacker who wouldn't be reclusive


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 2, 2022)

It's kind of like this ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

